# Runny Eyes?



## Tucker's Mom (Apr 15, 2011)

Tucker has slightly runny eyes resulting in brown "sleep" in the inner corner of his eyes. Is this caused by yeast? What can I do to heal this problem? I am currently feeding him The Honest Kitchen raw, dehydrated food (grain free) and Stella & Chewy's raw chicken medallions (grain free). None of his treats have grain in them either. It started before I made the food switch which was in mid March (THK). I just started adding the S&C raw chicken yesterday.
Thank you!


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

My guys are all raw fed and some of them have eye boogers as well. I don't know why either!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Could it be allergies? My dog still gets a teensy bit of eye goop (but not the huge clumps on other dogs). I have heard her sneeze a few times recently, and she sometimes has a runny nose, both of which I assume is from pollen and other springtime allergens. Perhaps those are also causing her eyes to run?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky will get really runny eyes, enough so that the entire hair around his eye is wet. With him it is allergies (he eats raw). We are in an incredibly high pollen area right now and I am stuffed full of prescription allergy meds just to survive. I don't give Rocky anything for it because he doesn't rub them or act like they are bothering him and it is clear fluid. 

Chelsy on the other hand is on eye medication from the vet because her allergies are so bad. Her eyes turn bright red and itch her terribly. 

I would just keep an eye on them (HAHA) and see if it bothers him or not.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 25, 2011)

You know, I really think that eye boogers, or "tears" or "allergens" are created due to our responses and out stress levels during the time that the boogers seem to come out. I have noticed that if there has been some stress within the family, or families, and I don't dedicate as much time to the puppies (dogs), as normal, they seem to get more discharge. For some reason (we are all animals and we all cry). Maybe the stress we feel, projects onto our puppies and if they feel sad, or lonely, or left out, this can cause the boogers "tears" that build up... ??? don't know, only my thoughts. Jenna


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Does it bother him? 

Snorkels will have stuff running out of her eyes that cakes up and discolors her hair all down her face, but it doesn't seem to bother her. We just use an eyewash to clean her up around her eyes.

if it bothered her, we'd probably do a little more investigating.


----------



## Jenna (Apr 25, 2011)

Is anyone out there? This is my first time here, and I don't see any movement?? I don't know the site and I am sure it is my ignorance, but someone, please say hello or something, or where do I find a place to go to to be amongst you wonderful people? Jenna


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Jenna - it's not too active right now, on the west coast it is still before 8am. But welcome!


----------



## Jenna (Apr 25, 2011)

*What am I doing wrong. tks Snr Member, at least I have someone. Tks.. Jenna*



xellil said:


> Hi Jenna - it's not too active right now, on the west coast it is still before 8am. But welcome!


Tks Snr member, I don't know where I am at, or how this site works, but would love to be a part of it. West Coast, ie West coast of where? USA. I am in Perth Western Australia, so maybe yes, everyone is still sleeping and I am about to go to bed.

Thankyou for your response Snr (do you have a name?). Have a wonderful day, Jenna.
x:happy:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Look above where it says senior member - my name is Xellil on here!

Yes, USA west coast, although there are several folks on here that are from other places in the world. hopefully, there are others from Australia!


----------



## Tucker's Mom (Apr 15, 2011)

SpooOwner said:


> Could it be allergies? My dog still gets a teensy bit of eye goop (but not the huge clumps on other dogs). I have heard her sneeze a few times recently, and she sometimes has a runny nose, both of which I assume is from pollen and other springtime allergens. Perhaps those are also causing her eyes to run?


Good thought; I bet that is it!


----------



## Tucker's Mom (Apr 15, 2011)

chowder said:


> Chelsy on the other hand is on eye medication from the vet because her allergies are so bad. Her eyes turn bright red and itch her terribly.
> 
> I would just keep an eye on them (HAHA) and see if it bothers him or not.


HAHA, that's cute  It doesn't seem to bother him.

Ah, poor Chelsy; I hope she gets relief from her medication. 

My husband's allergies are really bad right now; I guess it is the season.


----------



## Tucker's Mom (Apr 15, 2011)

Jenna said:


> You know, I really think that eye boogers, or "tears" or "allergens" are created due to our responses and out stress levels during the time that the boogers seem to come out. I have noticed that if there has been some stress within the family, or families, and I don't dedicate as much time to the puppies (dogs), as normal, they seem to get more discharge. For some reason (we are all animals and we all cry). Maybe the stress we feel, projects onto our puppies and if they feel sad, or lonely, or left out, this can cause the boogers "tears" that build up... ??? don't know, only my thoughts. Jenna


Interesting thoughts - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tucker's Mom (Apr 15, 2011)

xellil said:


> Does it bother him?
> 
> Snorkels will have stuff running out of her eyes that cakes up and discolors her hair all down her face, but it doesn't seem to bother her. We just use an eyewash to clean her up around her eyes.
> 
> if it bothered her, we'd probably do a little more investigating.


No, it doesn't bother him. I think I'll stop worrying about it


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Eye boogers on raw fed dogs can be due to the lacrimal gland (tear gland) that is over stimulated during chewing their food. Some of my dogs tear a lot after eating a meal that took a lot of chewing.

As long as eye boogers aren't green or yellow I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, most dogs will have some eye boogers which I think is pretty normal. Especially dogs that have longer hair around the eyes. If it's excessive and there's tear staining, it could be allergies. Hard to tell. But yeah, if the boogers are yellow or green that means infection.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We were getting HUGE brown gunk in the corners of Tobi's eyes when we were feeding chicken with skin on. We stopped and so did the brown gunk... there had to have been something in it that was causing it... I know it's not a big help but that is how we remedied it... we've not seen a big brown one like we had since.


----------

